# Well hello there Mr. Bobcat



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Caught this guy on my trailcam yesterday morning. Thought I heard one meowing/growling Saturday morning, but really didn't know for sure, but it was close by. I am pretty excited to say the least. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fantastic picture. That's sure something most people don't get to see around here.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Very cool pic !!!!!!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

where r u located area like ne se sw nw central ohio just wondering i have never seen or heard of one around me thats an awsome pic


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I live in Meigs county, SE Ohio.

Lg_mouth


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I had one on my trail camera about 4 weeks ago....thought I was crazy at first...i'll see if i still have the pic saved


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Must of come down from Athens.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pic. Way to go, that's something that you don't see often. (In fact it's the 1st in SE that I've seen on a cam.)


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Better keep an eye out in the tree tops while sitting in that stand!! That is simply awesome!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Yeah, I know they won't harm me, but that doesn't mean I won't be a little more on edge walking through the woods in the dark!

Lg_mouth


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Excellent!!
Very cool to see!!


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Cool. Was he eating from the feeder, or was he trying to eat something that was eating at the feeder?


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

lg_mouth said:


> Yeah, I know they won't harm me, but that doesn't mean I won't be a little more on edge walking through the woods in the dark!
> 
> Lg_mouth


still wouldn't mess with you even if you walked on it in the dark thru the woods. Bobcats will never attack unless cornered, and as a last resort. It will usually climb a tree, or just run away. I have a lot of experience with this species.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome picture, thanks for sharing!


----------



## keithlancaster (Apr 2, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> Fantastic picture. That's sure something most people don't get to see around here.


What part of ohio you live in? Come out towards pike county in the fall and go camping. I can about guarantee you see at least one


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, there was a 140-150 class 13 point in their 5 minutes before he was, which I am sure he wasn't trying to attack, but probably ran off due to scent or noise. There are always doves, squirrels, crows, groundhogs, *****, you name it eating from the feeder so I imagine he is using it as a buffet! I just hope his presence doesn't disturb the deer I am feeding. I will check my camera again tonight to see if he has made any more appearances or if the deer activity has changed any sense his debut. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

I'd be more worried about them coyotes than that little bobcat. That is a good pic and I have seen them within 20 yards around the caldwell area. Cool to see as long as they don't disturb the deer.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Woah! Great shot lg_mouth, thanks for posting. I would've never thought... (not a hunter.)


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

It's always good to see somthing other then does on the trail cam, nice picture! My uncle got a picture of one in NW Noble county, ive had 3 sightings in the same place.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Very cool pic...thanks for sharing


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice pic. How did you find any flat ground in Pomeroy? I hunt in Meigs county and there is only up or down everywhere you look! lol


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful cat.

I have only had one experience with a bobcat & it was at the Shenango Wildlife Area about 4 years ago. I was camping / catfishing a private pond that is right next to the Sheango Wildlife Area at night. Me & a friend of mine were on the west side of the pond which meant our backs were against the swampy wood line of the wildlife area, when we heard a very loud & surprisingly deep cat growl / roar. It repeated itself twice more. By that time our feet had already had us a good 50 yards away. 

It startled the hell out of us. I have never seen one before & never would of imagined any in north east Ohio. 

It makes me wonder when the mountain lion will come back to Ohio. You never know.


----------

